# Shop Made Zero Clearance Insert with Splitter



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Zero clearance insert, made from high quality 3/4" Finnish plywood, with a hardboard splitter. 
I planed the plywood down to just under the thickness of the opening's height.










I used the balance set screws and hold down from original insert plate.









Splitter is 1/8" hardboard. I sanded the thickness down to be bit narrower than the blade kerf, and glued it in place.










I used a finish trim screw to replicate the original's hold-down nipple. 
It prevents the saw blade from lifting up the back of the insert.


----------



## BGS (Sep 15, 2009)

Well that is surely nicer than red plastic. How did you decide to cut out the slot for the blade?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

very nice work, i made the same one but used super glue to hold the spliter and of course it came out. i hope you used regular wood glue?


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice, I plan on making one of these in the near future. Do you think a poly coat on it would create drag if waxed?


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

BGS: I just put the rip fence over the right half and slowly lifted an 8" dado blade through it, to give enough room for the 10" blade to start. Then I put the 10" on and lifted all the way. I did the same thing with the one I made for the dado set. The fence is plenty heavy enough.

Ike: I was squeezing my bottle of CNA, when the thought came to mind to use regular wood glue… so I did.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg, as you can see from my saw's top, I'm not overly concerned with cosmetics when it comes to tools. If if doesn't help the operation or longevity of the tool, I usually don't bother.

I don't see any reason to seal the plywood, as I've never noticed any expansion/contraction on it before.

Personally, I don't like wax on any tools… I think it's a way too old-school and there are much better/easier things to use. I *love* Super Lube Dri-Film and I also use Boeshield T-9.

I've used Dri-Film directly on wood with great results.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW, I think it's amazing how fast and easy it is crank one of these out for different blades/dados.

I didn't like the loose fit of the first one I made, so I wrapped masking tape around the perimeter a few times and used it as a template for another one… work perfect to enlarge it by a fuzz.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A nice setup for a customizable insert..


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the idea of using blue tape to enlarge the insert. I will try it on my next one.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to make a DIY version of the "Tru-Cut Insert System."

I think it would be easier to simply swap out a rectangular piece of hardboard or plastic, especially if you need to tilt the blade for whatever reason. 
I can see a huge advantage to a process of popping off a sub-insert, setting the blade angle, then running the blade up through the sub-insert. That would give you razor smooth cuts on tilted cuts.


----------

